# Anyone Else Feel Weird Shooting In Public?



## j28Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

I really want to get downtown and capture some urban shots but I always feel weird when shooting in public.  Sorta like I can hear them say to themselves "What's this guy taking a picture of?" or "What's this weirdo doing?"

Its especially tough to shoot in a busy city and not feel like you're not respecting people's privacy by including them in your shot.  However, its not like I can walk around the entire city handing out waivers to everyone.

I dunno... maybe I'm the only one.  Sadly, this kinda deters me from going out.  Thoughts?


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

Also realized I posted this in the wrong section... if a mod wants to move it here, or keep it where its at, I'm good either way.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2012)

*Thanks for the permission!   Moving to the Discussion Forum.*


----------



## gsgary (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes you are the only one  when i'm shooting in the street i use a Leica M4 which is very small i hold it in one hand by my side and only raise it to my eye if i see a shot i hardly ever get noticed and don't care if i do if they don't want to be in my shot they shouldn't be there


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

tirediron said:


> *Thanks for the permission!  Moving to the Discussion Forum.*



Haha... thanks!!!



gsgary said:


> Yes you are the only one  when i'm shooting in the street i use a Leica M4 which is very small i hold it in one hand by my side and only raise it to my eye if i see a shot i hardly ever get noticed and don't care if i do if they don't want to be in my shot they shouldn't be there



I know thats the mindset I should have too.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, and if you want to do street photography it's just something you have to get over.  I think you'll find that most people don't care at all as long as you're not being obnoxious about it.  Find places that you won't get in the way and look like you belong there.  Lean against a tree or lamppost, doorways, alley corners...


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the more nervous you look the more out of place you look. Be confident and smile while you're shooting, people may not get what you're shooting but they won't care that you're shooting. Last time I did some street stuff I ended up with a guy following me around. Thought he was going to mug me until I saw him pull out his cell phone and start taking pics of everything I shot.


----------



## pic_chick (Sep 3, 2012)

you need a photo hunting buddy. People will just think you are from out of town when they see you taking pic at odd spots. most people think they are not in your shot or they are in the way of your shot.


----------



## Farmclicker (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my Good Heavens YES!!! ALL THE TIME.

In fact I think it really has held me back from some nice pictures because I did not take out my camera when I should have, or I did it freehand when I know a tripod would have been much, much better.

I live in the middle of nowhere, and being a farmer get up wicked early anyway (2 AM-3 AM) and so I head out for photo shoots in the morning to "capture the good light". One day I went to a lake that was in the middle of nowhere, took a 1/2 hour ride through back roads to get there, all this knowing I would be alone and got all ready for a nice photo...when I heard voices. . Some fishermen were hauling in a canoe to go fishing. I was pretty embarrassed because I like to be alone for these sorts of things, but as they walked by, the oldest one says, "Wow, now that is going to be a nice picture." After that I was not so dead set on being alone while taking photos.

For what it is worth, this is what I was doing that day.







[/URL] Bike Lake by Plowpoints, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## joel28 (Sep 3, 2012)

j28Photography said:


> I really want to get downtown and capture some urban shots but I always feel weird when shooting in public.  Sorta like I can hear them say to themselves "What's this guy taking a picture of?" or "What's this weirdo doing?"
> 
> Its especially tough to shoot in a busy city and not feel like you're not respecting people's privacy by including them in your shot.  However, its not like I can walk around the entire city handing out waivers to everyone.
> 
> I dunno... maybe I'm the only one.  Sadly, this kinda deters me from going out.  Thoughts?



I feel the same way...


----------



## Canuk (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got back from shooting one of the monuments downtown. I realise Lloydminster isn't the busiest city and far from large, but it was right along the highway at "rush hour". I'm sure people were wondering what the heck I was doing, but didn't bother me as much as I thought it might, lol.  
I think I actually was holding up someones family photos, but no one said anything to me.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 3, 2012)

I feel that way too. I am noticing that it is just like other things that I have done, and you have to get out of your comfort zone in order to get the best out of it. I am getting better but am still not there yet.


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one.  I went for a small hike a couple weeks ago and could have had some beautiful shots if people weren't staring at me or in the shot itself.

That day was especially weird because there were a lot of kids around and being alone, I didn't wanna look like a pedophile.

Thanks for the words of encouragement people!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 4, 2012)

Only you are responsible for how you feel. If you are going about doing your business taking pictures, dont show any fear or apprehension about doing it and people will pretty much leave you alone and respect your space while you are shooting. Be courteous to them if you can, otherwise just ignore them. I generally dont like people in my shots so I wait for them to leave. After a while if there is no end I will ask them to stop while I take my shot. But thats only after Ive waited long enough.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 4, 2012)

And just how many of the people do you see on the street and think THEY are weirdos because of their clothes, hairstyle, funny-looking car, etc?

My basic thoughts while doing candid photography in and from public places is "let 'em think whatever they want, I'm getting my picture!" For what it's worth, I'm headed to downtown Chicago next week, basically repeating a trip there a year ago. Hopefully, it will be a bit cooler, and I can get some more great shots of things I didn't have time for last year. Fortunately, it's downtown, business day, and quite crowded. So personal safety issues are minimal, as I am travelling alone. Somehow, I never feel 'safe' in New York City, which is only a 2.5 hr drive from my home in MA. Philly...so so. Washington DC...no problem! Everyone's a tourist there! Needless to say, I only go where the crowds are...not walking alone with "valuable" camera gear.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 4, 2012)

bratkinson said:
			
		

> And just how many of the people do you see on the street and think THEY are weirdos because of their clothes, hairstyle, funny-looking car, etc?
> 
> My basic thoughts while doing candid photography in and from public places is "let 'em think whatever they want, I'm getting my picture!" For what it's worth, I'm headed to downtown Chicago next week, basically repeating a trip there a year ago. Hopefully, it will be a bit cooler, and I can get some more great shots of things I didn't have time for last year. Fortunately, it's downtown, business day, and quite crowded. So personal safety issues are minimal, as I am travelling alone. Somehow, I never feel 'safe' in New York City, which is only a 2.5 hr drive from my home in MA. Philly...so so. Washington DC...no problem! Everyone's a tourist there! Needless to say, I only go where the crowds are...not walking alone with "valuable" camera gear.



When shooting street photography i only have a Billingham Hadley Pro bag nice and small with minimum gear 2 lenses and 1 M4, but by the sound of it we are not talking street photography,  when im shooting street i have a 28mm and 40mm so you have to get close very close because im shooting people going about there daily lives


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 4, 2012)

It's natural to feel weird shooting in public, especially if you don't do it very often.  You are playing voyeur every time you take pictures of someone.  There is a fear of people reacting in a negative manner that sits in your head. Many people feel a privacy invasion when a camera is pointed at them, some people like it.  I see people sneaking around shooting that look creepy, this is what other people may see as well. Getting past the feeling weird takes time.


----------



## ann (Sep 4, 2012)

Never, but  then I have been doing this for almost 64 years. I do pay attention to the environment and especially if there are few people about as I don't want to be surprised by a stranger moving to my blind side.

However, perhaps being a little old lady helps as they think i am just some crazy tourist.


----------



## Boney (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd say go ahead and shoot away.  The way anti-photographing laws are growing, you may not have too much more time to take them.  Los Angeles police have been coached to stop and question photographers as potential terrorists.  Then there is the potential copyright violations when shooting architecture, even in and from public locations.  These types of laws should be of concern to all of us.  I can see the future coming where cameras will have to be registered like firearms and permits required to use them in public.  Note all the prohibitions at the Olympics.  No interchangeable lens cameras allowed into the events.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 4, 2012)

Boney said:


> I'd say go ahead and shoot away.  The way anti-photographing laws are growing, you may not have too much more time to take them.  Los Angeles police have been coached to stop and question photographers as potential terrorists.  Then there is the potential copyright violations when shooting architecture, even in and from public locations.  These types of laws should be of concern to all of us.  I can see the future coming where cameras will have to be registered like firearms and permits required to use them in public.  Note all the prohibitions at the Olympics.  No interchangeable lens cameras allowed into the events.



I love positive posts


----------



## luisegonzalez (Sep 5, 2012)

This is inevitable, the fact that you are capturing images of perfect strangers, often without asking for permission, makes you feel like you are intruding. One techniques that I sues is to pre- focus on a section of the scene and snap shots as interesting subjects come close. If asked I share my ideas and reasons and this usually gets people to interact with you and happy that you took their images. It is worth noting that sometimes you will be asked for copies and a simple interchanging of email does the trick.
Luis E Gonzalez


----------



## bhop (Sep 5, 2012)

You'll get used to it over time.  Personally I don't care what people think about me, it's not like some strangers views of me has any impact on my life in any way, so why should I?  There are some exceptions I suppose.. some people just get angry for no reason so I'm still a little skittish with 'in your face' kinda shots, which is unfortunate because those are often the most interesting kind of street shots.  Using a small camera and purposely looking like a tourist helps.  I use rangefinders, or my x100 usually.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

j28Photography said:


> I really want to get downtown and capture some urban shots but I always feel weird when shooting in public.  Sorta like I can hear them say to themselves "What's this guy taking a picture of?" or "What's this weirdo doing?"
> 
> Its especially tough to shoot in a busy city and not feel like you're not respecting people's privacy by including them in your shot.  However, its not like I can walk around the entire city handing out waivers to everyone.
> 
> I dunno... maybe I'm the only one.  Sadly, this kinda deters me from going out.  Thoughts?



You have to change your attitude or it will be weird. 

If you want to take someones picture then just take it and do not hide it. I use a 70-200mm f2.8 that is a humongous and extremely noticeable lens when shooting in town. I also smile and wave at people. if they seem friendly I might stop them and show them the pic or ask them to pose. 

Asking people to pose is a good way to start. Then its not weird since they have to agree to let you take the pic. 

100 Strangers - a set on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

bhop said:


> You'll get used to it over time.  Personally I don't care what people think about me, it's not like some strangers views of me has any impact on my life in any way, so why should I?  There are some exceptions I suppose.. some people just get angry for no reason so I'm still a little skittish with 'in your face' kinda shots, which is unfortunate because those are often the most interesting kind of street shots.  Using a small camera and purposely looking like a tourist helps.  I use rangefinders, or my x100 usually.



Good point. The closer, the better. Always.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 5, 2012)

I recall feeling that way when I first started, sure!  Sometimes I would miss a shot because I was too shy to approach something, etc....but I try it to do that anymore. A missed photo op EATS AWAY AT MY SOUL all day!!!!! So I try no to be shy in public


----------



## sometimes (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it's a beginner thing mostly, because as someone already pointed out: most photographers probably end up getting used to it.

I am situationally weird about it. 

At times, I feel very confident and most people don't know the difference between cameras, so if your camera looks "professional" they'll assume you know what you're doing. Meanwhile, in my head, i'm thinking "I have no idea what the heck i'm doing right now, but i'm going to try this and see if it works."

Other times I just feel like a creep, but I try to work through that and just take the pictures. 

It's not necessarily that I care what people think of me.. it's more like i'm not confident enough in my abilities, so i'm shy about it.


----------



## joe11 (Sep 7, 2012)

When I Take Street Images I Have my Camera Round my one hand with the 50mm 1.4G on and Just raise it and take a Shot and gsgary you Have no Problems I Bet Because people think its a Compact but its a Brill Camera ​


----------



## globeglimpser (Sep 15, 2012)

well if the alternative is wear a hood, sunglasses (not when taking the shot) and a cap and look creepy, I may just prefer to look "weird"   

no but seriously, photography is extremely popular now and people seem used to it.
This is good because I don't feel weird 
But it's bad because no one seems to care about whether they are walking through your shot :/


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

there are a lot of things i felt weird about doing in public the first few times...you get over it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 15, 2012)

Somewhere... on a forum I've probably been banned from.... I once started a thread asking the exact same thing. And all these years later, I still feel that way.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 15, 2012)

OP... you get used to it over time.  Well, I think most people do.  I generally feel a little twitchy about it, but some of my favorite shots are from when I just nerved up and shot.

Now, I think many of us here are assuming you mean pictures of people... but you didn't explicitly state that.  If you mean nervous taking your camera out at all, then you have a long ways to go to get rid of the heebie jeebies.   Just do it and be sure to smile and wave any time anyone looks at you and over time you'll see that cameras (particularly big ones) draw a lot of attention, but as long as you don't run and hide people assume you're just a crazy enthusiast and they go on their way.

If you're shooting people, just be prepared for the occasional grumbler.  At which point you can either be super nice and tell them "Oh, I'm sorry, I'll delete the picture", or do like I do and say "Oh.  Oh, no.  I was shooting that thing behind you there.  Sorry about that."  (I know... I'm a jerk.)



gsgary said:


> Boney said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say go ahead and shoot away.  The way anti-photographing laws are growing, you may not have too much more time to take them.  Los Angeles police have been coached to stop and question photographers as potential terrorists.  Then there is the potential copyright violations when shooting architecture, even in and from public locations.  These types of laws should be of concern to all of us.  I can see the future coming where cameras will have to be registered like firearms and permits required to use them in public.  Note all the prohibitions at the Olympics.  No interchangeable lens cameras allowed into the events.
> ...



It's a valid point, though.


----------



## joel28 (Sep 16, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> I use a 70-200mm f2.8 that is a humongous and extremely noticeable lens when shooting in town.
> 
> 100 Strangers - a set on Flickr



Since i'm kinda new to street photography and shy, which lens would be ideal for street photography? I have the Nikon D5100 camera.


----------



## StreetView (Sep 19, 2012)

joel28 said:


> Since i'm kinda new to street photography and shy, which lens would be ideal for street photography? I have the Nikon D5100 camera.



Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G. It's fast, sharp, AF's with the D5100, and gives a nice field of view on the D5100's cropped sensor.

And to the OP; as others have already said, shooting in public only gets easier in time. Think of it like this; that awkward feeling lasts for about 4-5 seconds as that person moves on and continues with their day, thinking "wtf was that person doing??", while the shot you nailed that caused that awkward moment in the first place will last forever. 

Definitely worth it imo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2012)

My impression is that when people first start shooting street stuff, the pictures are crap because they think they are taken pictures of people and it's enough to get pictures sharp and well exposed.
Well, it's more than that.

It isn't people that you are capturing, it is situations with people in them.


It is important to understand why you are taking a shot and what you want to show.

If someone doesn't want to be in the shot, no problem, let them move over.
If you look at it as your 'job' to get something interesting then perhaps it will be easier.

I skip around people who don't want to be photographed because I like to catch people who are unaware of the camera, to get a look into their real reactions and facial expressions.
Ambush photography, jumping up and catching a snap is, imo, a total waste. 
I try to catch reality that is interesting, not create artificial scenes.

And it isn't easy.
I toss way more than 90% or more of my shots not because of focus or exposure but because I didn't capture with the camera what I saw in my mind.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 19, 2012)

Honestly. I don't even look at it from a philosophical level anymore. Since I've begun working at my university newspaper I have basically resigned myself to just generally not giving a damn how people look at me or what they think of me taking a picture of them. 

I think it's mostly because at the beginning of doing it I would get so worked up over seeming creepy and intrusive, but then I realized that this is my freakin job and getting all worked up over how strangers perceive me makes me less effective. I don't know how ethical this claim sounds (and right now I don't really care lol), but some of the best photos come from just doing it regardless of the subject's feelings.

And thus...I have finally become "that ******* with a camera" who does not care whether you did your hair this morning or not. Heh...


----------



## amolitor (Sep 19, 2012)

Quite often people won't realize that you're taking a picture of THEM. If you're putting them somewhere in the frame that's not the center, they'll assume you're taking a picture of whatever's over their shoulder.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 19, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> My impression is that when people first start shooting street stuff, the pictures are crap because they think they are taken pictures of people and it's enough to get pictures sharp and well exposed.
> Well, it's more than that.
> 
> It isn't people that you are capturing, it is situations with people in them.
> ...



Quoted for emphasis.  Totally agree with each and every point made.


----------



## TJ K (Sep 19, 2012)

Boney said:


> I'd say go ahead and shoot away.  The way anti-photographing laws are growing, you may not have too much more time to take them.  Los Angeles police have been coached to stop and question photographers as potential terrorists.  Then there is the potential copyright violations when shooting architecture, even in and from public locations.  These types of laws should be of concern to all of us.  I can see the future coming where cameras will have to be registered like firearms and permits required to use them in public.  Note all the prohibitions at the Olympics.  No interchangeable lens cameras allowed into the events.



Correction. Firearms do not have to be registered. I just wanted to clear up that common misconception. Although in communist California there are more strict laws towards firearms.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2012)

TJ K said:


> Although in communist California there are more strict laws towards firearms.



There is a general prohibition here on TPF against political statements and sliding in this little comment is impolite and a bit sneaky..


----------



## TJ K (Sep 19, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > Although in communist California there are more strict laws towards firearms.
> ...


Sorry if that offended anyone? That's just a common term used by gun owners from California and elsewhere in the country. Sneaky part I don't quite get. It's right there for everyone to see and read.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 19, 2012)

TJ K said:
			
		

> Sorry if that offended anyone? That's just a common term used by gun owners from California and elsewhere in the country. Sneaky part I don't quite get. It's right there for everyone to see and read.



It's not the offensiveness it's just he unnecessary drama-factor.

It would be the same if you said fascist Texas.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2012)

How about The Peoples Republic of Massachusetts? 

Is that equally offensive?

Hm?

Is it?

Anyone else want to suggest things that might be offensive in case we've missed one?


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 21, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> How about The Peoples Republic of Massachusetts?
> 
> Is that equally offensive?
> 
> ...



The People's Republic doesn't have a widely viewed negative connotation to it.

That other post was made to stir the coals, which is something the mods don't appreciate.

We could have an entire infinite regress about political correctness but that doesn't prove anything.

This isn't exactly a place of free and equal speech. The whole "what about" argument is irrelevant to the mods. We've been down this road before. It usually ends in a locked thread


----------



## manaheim (Sep 21, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was essentially that you're posting something "offensive" in response to something else "offensive" was basically just as much a problem as the original person posting the "offensive" thing in the first place.   And yes, the "people's republic" can be considered quite offensive... but then being offended or not is totally subjective (and silly, imo).


----------



## StreetView (Sep 21, 2012)

No wonder some people in this thread are nervous about photographing in public. Thicken up that skin and fire away people.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 21, 2012)

If you look confident there is not a problem just get in close very close


----------



## StreetView (Sep 23, 2012)

Follow Joel Meyerowitz around for an hour while he shoots street in NYC for some motivation:


----------



## emdiemci (Mar 4, 2013)

I feel you. As a matter of fact I went shooting on the weekend at my old elementary school (school was closed). And while I shot some graffiti signs, some man comes up to me and tells me what was I shooting at!? I told him look I am practicing my photography and showed him some snaps. He then told me," oh I have nothing to hide from city inspectors but I needed to know why your shooting at". I told him take it easy and to enjoy his day, it wasn't a big deal. 

So yea I feel that when I go out shooting in public. Oh well pics came out great


----------



## IslandShooter (Mar 8, 2013)

emdiemci said:


> I feel you. As a matter of fact I went shooting  on the weekend at my old elementary school (school was closed). And  while I shot some graffiti signs, some man comes up to me and tells me  what was I shooting at!? I told him look I am practicing my photography  and showed him some snaps. He then told me," oh I have nothing to hide  from city inspectors but I needed to know why your shooting at". I told  him take it easy and to enjoy his day, it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> So yea I feel that when I go out shooting in public. Oh well pics came out great



Hah, sounds like he thought you was an inspector or something. 

As long as you are confident and act comfortable when shooting in public then you won't attract too much attentions.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2013)

j28Photography said:


> I really want to get downtown and capture some urban shots but I always feel weird when shooting in public.  Sorta like I can hear them say to themselves "What's this guy taking a picture of?" or "What's this weirdo doing?"
> 
> Its especially tough to shoot in a busy city and not feel like you're not respecting people's privacy by including them in your shot.  However, its not like I can walk around the entire city handing out waivers to everyone.
> 
> I dunno... maybe I'm the only one.  Sadly, this kinda deters me from going out.  Thoughts?



If your worried about respecting peoples privacy street photography is not for you, i couldn't care less what people think as long as i get the shot


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 8, 2013)

j28Photography said:


> I really want to get downtown and capture some urban shots but I always feel weird when shooting in public.  Sorta like I can hear them say to themselves "What's this guy taking a picture of?" or "What's this weirdo doing?"
> 
> Its especially tough to shoot in a busy city and not feel like you're not respecting people's privacy by including them in your shot.  However, its not like I can walk around the entire city handing out waivers to everyone.
> 
> I dunno... maybe I'm the only one.  Sadly, this kinda deters me from going out.  Thoughts?



Oh get over it.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, if you're detered by people looking at you, do the following.  Put the camera on a tripod.  Preferably one that can support a construction crane if needed.  That communicates, in unambiguous terms, that you are SERIOUS.  Then put a cloth over your head and the camera (but obviously not the lens), just like they did in the old times that were before anyone here was born.  "They" are not going to bother you.  Guaranteed.  However, when doing this, make sure your wallet is not in your back pocket.  You don't want to lead anyone into temptation, do you?  Oh, and if you want to really fit in, make sure you wear one of those fluorescent traffic jackets - No-one gets bothered when wearing these.  Guaranteed.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 8, 2013)

Errr guys... this thread was posted 09-03-2012, 05:00 PM.


----------



## weepete (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm stuck in the middle with this one, tbh I dont feel comfortable getting too close with the camera and the subject without permission. At the same time we would never have some candids like we have if photographers didn't. 

At the same time I've been on both ends of the camera. I've allways taken it as a compliment if someone wants to take a shot of me, and I'll agree to the pic.  I've allways been a bit annoyed by people that don't ask though and Its rude.

I don't think the just get over it attitude helps. Nor the just get up in their face mantra. It might work on some folks who are afraid of conflict. If you are going to have the I've got the right to do anything I want attitude, fine. Get in my face I'll get in yours.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 8, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Errr guys... this thread was posted 09-03-2012, 05:00 PM.



^^^


----------



## pgriz (Mar 8, 2013)

I think Chris is trying to tell us something, but he's being subtle about it.  Hmmm...


----------



## manaheim (Mar 8, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I think Chris is trying to tell us something, but he's being subtle about it.  Hmmm...











_*


manaheim said:



			Errr guys... this thread was posted 09-03-2012, 05:00 PM.
		
Click to expand...




manaheim said:





manaheim said:



			Errr guys... this thread was posted 09-03-2012, 05:00 PM.
		
Click to expand...


^^^
		
Click to expand...


Damnit!  You can't make quoted crap huge!
*_


----------



## success100 (May 7, 2013)

ok, long time lurker, first post. I totally can agree with this. Sometimes its a little weird for me because I like taking my camera EVERYWHERE. I sometimes dont care what people say or think, but sometimes carrying a medium sized dslr does kind of make me feel "dorkish" especially considering im a muscular dark guy with tattoos! haha. But at the end of the day, who even cares what people think of you. 9 times out of 10, most the people who form a quick opinion about you, you will never see again in your life, and also wont remember you either. Do what makes you happy is my motto


----------



## terri (May 7, 2013)

Uh-huh.   :thumbup:

Welcome to the forum; you'll do well here.    

Right, Chris?


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 7, 2013)

j28Photography said:


> I really want to get downtown and capture some urban shots but I always feel weird when shooting in public. Sorta like I can hear them say to themselves "What's this guy taking a picture of?" or "What's this weirdo doing?"
> 
> Its especially tough to shoot in a busy city and not feel like you're not respecting people's privacy by including them in your shot. However, its not like I can walk around the entire city handing out waivers to everyone.
> 
> I dunno... maybe I'm the only one. Sadly, this kinda deters me from going out. Thoughts?




page 79 from my book....

Peephole ~ Photography of xxx.
*&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
*
_&#12288;​_On a photo forum, a lady asked about how to overcome her fear of photographing kids and strangers on the street. Kids are a wonderful subject for photography. But in this day and age, shooting kids can be tough. One responder suggested she should use a right angle mirror attachment, like a periscope, to sneak candid shots of the kids. 

Can you imagine if I was caught shooting photos of kids with a sneaky mirror attachment? You know what they would think I was doing. I told the lady to be up front and ask permission if she is uncomfortable. But I did not support the spy attachment.

I also told her, if street photography is going to be such a dreaded fear for her, maybe she should accept the fact that she is not cut out for it. There are many areas the photographer can work in besides street photography.

I suggested to her she could try areas such as: Nature, Birds, Flowers, Landscapes, Portrait, Sports, Photoshop Composites, Astrophotography, Macro, Architecture, Travel, Abstract, Parades and Events.

We all have to come to peace with what we do best. In my own case, I aspired to be a fashion and studio photographer. But one day, it sunk in those areas of photography were not what I was suited for. So I accepted that fact and never looked back. I am a street and documentary photographer, and that is what I do best.


----------

